# Lunar Eclipse



## MythingLink (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey did anyone over in Europe and that side of the world get to see the lunar eclipse last night?  It was supposed to be total.

Cheers,


----------



## Vera (Jan 10, 2001)

Yeah, it was wonderful. The weather was perfect. The sky was clear without clouds and the moon seemed to be a very big. I saw the total lunar eclipse for the first time.


----------



## padders (Jan 10, 2001)

completly forgot about it.. agghhhh... we were in a pub of all places and came out and remembered.. typical.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 10, 2001)

lucky. our partial christmas solar eclipse was canceled due to clouds.

we did have a lunar one about a year ago or so. anyon else understand how 'primitive' man could freak out seeing the moon turn blood red?


----------



## padders (Jan 10, 2001)

reminds me of that asimov book... nightfall i think? mything will know we talked about it once..


----------



## MythingLink (Jan 10, 2001)

Nightfall was it but it was about solar eclipses and if memory serves, we disagreed about it a bit. 

I don't think I've seen a lunar eclipse for 10 years or so.  Fascinating things, aren't they?

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Jan 10, 2001)

yup.. it was solar eclipses but it was the point about primitive man..

yes we did disagree... i thought it was unrealistic i think


----------



## MythingLink (Jan 10, 2001)

How more unrealistic than all those kids in Rules of Engagement suddenly believing that Apophis was not a god? 

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Jan 10, 2001)

In asimov there were scientists (Their were observortories) and you would think that one of the first things they would do is track the suns.. they were doing that hundreds of years ago here... so 

Now rules of engagement was really the other way round, they did work it out. That maybe was not that realistic either but for a different reason. I don't know really.. if you have what your god's image destroyed in front of your eyes perhaps that is enough to destroy your belief in it?


----------

